# Long Island NY show Sunday 12/4



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

Bob Beers HO slot show is at the Huntington Hilton (Melville Long Island, New York), on Sunday 12/04/05. Show begins at 10AM, Early admission available. Tons of hobbyists, as well as tons of vendors. See you Sunday.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm getting a table there to sell bunch of my stuff. Mostly Tomy, AFX, Aurora, Tyco, LL, JL Pullbacks, JL Bodies, JL White Lightnings, and some JL Slot cars.

See you there.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Wish I could make it this time. My parents live right down the road....

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

It would be nice to see you again Rick. Sorry you can't make it.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

242.51 miles for me...
Not today...
Maybe next time. (A shame, I have wanted to do this show for quite some time...)
Scott


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Man, I had a blast selling at the show. I met many very nice people. I even met a guy that lives one town away from me who would like someone to race with. He is also interested in trying my 1/43rd layout and he want to build a bigger HO layout. It looks like if we get together we can race HO cars at his house and can and 1/43rd at my house.


----------



## Al Markin (May 17, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Man, I had a blast selling at the show. I met many very nice people. I even met a guy that lives one town away from me who would like someone to race with. He is also interested in trying my 1/43rd layout and he want to build a bigger HO layout. It looks like if we get together we can race HO cars at his house and can and 1/43rd at my house.


I always forget to read name tags, Wish I had the pleasure to meet up with more hobbytalk guys! I also had a good time at the show, picked up quite a few things to add to my growing collection!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I booked my table for the Feb 5, 2006 (Super Bowl Sunday) show today.


----------

